# Round the World and Bach



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.roundtheworldandbach.com/



> http://www.playbillarts.com/news/article/6618.html
> 
> Over the next five months, the 49-year-old violinist [David Juritz] will undertake a 60,000-mile busking trip covering 25 countries, starting out from London and traveling through Europe, Africa, Australia, India, Hong Kong and South America, before ending up in the U.S.
> 
> Unlike the recent busking stints of Little and Bell, however, Juritz's busking adventures are more than a sociological experiment: according to his website, he hopes to raise money for a new fund called Musequality (www.musequality.org) which will finance music projects for children in deprived areas.


Looks like he won't be making it to my neck of the woods.


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

He'll be paying for that round trip?...That's a lot of money...


----------

